# Topics on the steps not in the Paki curriculum



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok so do we learn Microbiology and Immunology and Behavorial Science in the paki curriculum or do we have to study it on our own. Also is there any other topic or topics that we don't learn in the curriculum that we are tested on in the steps?

#happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yup, you'll learning all of that-- nothing will be left out. We actually learn things which aren't on steps as well, like forensic medicine.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

but we don't really focus on behavorial science i have like a lecture a week and a total of like 10 lectures the whole year and could you please guide me as to the best book for the behavorial science subject is BRS behavioral science good or do i need a more indepth book.

also when or what year do we learn microbiology and immunology??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd say BRS is perfect, or Kaplan or anything else made specifically for USMLE material.

You'll cover microbiology and immunology in 3rd year, although you'll probably have an introduction to immunology in first year physio as well, which you should try to remember for third year since it'll help out a lot.

In first year, you'll probably use Guyton or Sherwood for physiology, which is fine for immune system. In third year, you can use both Robbins' pathological basis of disease as well as Review of Medical Microbiology and Immunology by Levinson (a Lange book). 

Another Lange book, called just Medical Microbiology and Immunology is the full version of the book mentioned above, written by the same author. The text is enough out of the review version, but there are pictures in the full version which you should look at throughout third year.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

hey mastariz when do you plan to take your step1 and step 2, also are you in the 4th year of MBBS??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah I'm in fourth year right now, and I'll take step 1 three months after I graduate and step 2 about a month or two after that. Should be plenty of time.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

are you starting to study for them now by means of reviewing for subjects like physiology, biochemistry and etc. or are you going to study for it like in three months after MBBS and then take the steps? 

In the paki system is it possible to study for the exams along with taking the subject like for 1st year students taking physiology and then still retain what you learned when taking the exam in like 5 years or will we tend to forget??


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

cooldude89 said:


> are you starting to study for them now by means of reviewing for subjects like physiology, biochemistry and etc. or are you going to study for it like in three months after MBBS and then take the steps?
> 
> In the paki system is it possible to study for the exams along with taking the subject like for 1st year students taking physiology and then still retain what you learned when taking the exam in like 5 years or will we tend to forget??


Most people study for steps after graduating. The final couple years of med school tend to get pretty hectic so it's difficult to find adequate time to prepare properly. But hey with the proper discipline I suppose anything is possible.

You can study along with the subject, but you're not going to remember all of the details by the time you graduate. You'll remember bits and pieces but you'll still have to go over it. Learn it properly the first time and make sure you understand the concepts really well. Then when it comes time for review you'll be able to go through it much faster.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

you can survive 5 years in a paki med school...............then the steps should be cake........


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> so what do you find tough about the system??


Since that's a little off topic I'll go ahead and reply to it in the 1st Year Experience thread.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Smeer said:


> Since that's a little off topic I'll go ahead and reply to it in the 1st Year Experience thread.


Good eye Smeer. #happy
The off topic posts have been moved to: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ence-1st-year-students-thread-2.html#post8767.


----------

